# South of the Border



## smurfe (Aug 2, 2009)

I spent most of the afternoon cooking today. I love Mexican food and I don't mean the Tex Mex stuff you get here in the US but real, authentic Mexican food. My actual favorite Hispanic restaurant is actually a family from Honduras. The have a stewed pork dish that is to die for. I took a dive at it today and made a really fantastic Mexican dinner if I say so myself. Everything came out absolutely perfect. Pinot Grigio went great with this meal. A Gewürztraminer would of went perfect with this as well. 


The menu today is:


Guisado de Puerco con Tomatillos (Stewed Pork)
Arroz Amarillo (Mexican Rice)
Re-fried Beans with Havarti cheese
A Spicy Jicima/Apple/Cantaloupe/Orange salad


----------



## moto-girl (Aug 3, 2009)

When did you say dinner was? That looks fantastic! Mind sharing the recipe for the pork?


----------



## smurfe (Aug 3, 2009)

Sure. I got it from the Internet. Actually the only recipe I could find on it. Every site that has a recipe has the exact same one. I did modify it just a bit with more garlic and more water so there was more broth. It turned out fantastic and I used fresh Chile peppers instead of from the can.






* Exported from MasterCook * 
Guisado de Puerco con Tomatillos (Pork Stew with Tomatillos) 
Recipe By : Unknown, Posted to Chile-Heads 
Serving Size : 4 Preparation Time :0:00 
Categories : Chile-Heads Chiles 
Chilis &amp; Stews Meat 
Hot &amp; Spicy 
Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method 
-------- ------------ -------------------------------- 
2 1/2 lb Boneless pork shoulder 
2 tbsp Salad oil 
1 large Onion -- chopped 
2 Garlic cloves -- minced 
1 1/2 cups Tomatillos -- chopped, fresh or canned and drained 
1 can Diced green chiles -- (1 oz) (1 to 7) 
1 tsp Dry marjoram leaves 
1/4 cup Cilantro -- fresh; chopped 
1/2 cup Water 
Salt 
Sour cream 
Cilantro sprigs 


Trim and discard fat from pork; cut pork into 1-inch cubes. Heat oil in a wide 3 to 4 quart pan over medium-high heat. Add meat, a few pieces at a time, and cook until lightly browned on all sides. Lift 
out meat, transfer to a plate, and keep warm; reserve drippings in pan. Add onion to pan and cool, stirring, until soft (about 7 minutes). Return meat to pan and stir in garlic, tomatillos, chiles, marjoram, chopped cilantro, and water. Season to taste with salt. 

Cover and simmer until meat is tender when pierced (about 1 hour). Skim off fat. Spoon into serving bowls and garnish with sour cream and cilantro sprigs. 4 servings


----------



## smurfe (Aug 3, 2009)

I want to add as well that we have a huge Hispanic population here with the accompanying Mexican groceries as well as huge Hispanic selections in most other supermarkets. It is easy for me to find all of the ingredients fresh such as the tomatillos. Others may not be so fortunate.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 3, 2009)

Got me drooling smurfe !!! Looks great buddy


----------



## uavwmn (Aug 5, 2009)

smurfe, living here in sw Arizona there are alot of "Mexican" restaurants that are NOT authentic!! But a few of the mom and pop dive places have the best Mexican food ever!!!


Your dishes look wonderful and I can smell them from here!!


----------



## moto-girl (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe, I will be trying that soon. No problem on the ingredients. My peppers aren't quuite big enough yet, but I did see tomatillos at the farmers market today. I knew I should have grabbed them!


----------



## hannabarn (Aug 5, 2009)

Moto-Girl, You might try Delavan for your ingredients. They have many Mexican stores there.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 5, 2009)

Yum......

Nice job Smurfe!


----------



## moto-girl (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks Hanna, we like to go over to Delevan for dinner occasionally to the local joints. Hernandez is usually where we go, but Janesville has sprouted some real good ones in the last few years. PM me when you come down this way, it would be great to meet and share a good meal.


----------



## hannabarn (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep Hernandez is the best one. Might be going down in a couple of weeks to help my son paint his house. I'll PM you and maybe we can swap some wine!!


----------



## moto-girl (Aug 15, 2009)

Sounds great Barney. I'll start scouting out some wine for you now!


----------

